# De Montfort University research - has anyone been overseas for surrogacy?



## NickyDMU (May 12, 2006)

Hi all

I have already posted about this on the main 'Treatment Outside the UK' board, but wanted to see if there was anyone out there who has been overseas for surrogacy? We are carrying out a research study about overseas treatment and would like to speak to people who have been abroad for surrogacy specifically.

There is more information about the study here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203700.0 and on our website: http://www.transrep.co.uk/

I'd be very grateful if you'd consider getting in touch.

Best wishes,
Nicky


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes. About 10 times, though we lost count   and we carry a wealth of mine material believe you me!
Send us your email and we'll post you our eBook.


----------



## NickyDMU (May 12, 2006)

Oops sorry if I've been making a nuisance of myself! My email address is [email protected] 

Thank you very much. 

Nicky


----------

